# das rl  mit der arbeit!



## Daimon  ally arygos (18. September 2007)

Also leute ich zahle meine wow rechnung  da durch das ich im altenheim als pfleger arbeite .

teilweise  würd der job echt unterbezahlt 
aber man  macht halt weiter .

und ihr so ....????

hoffe ihr habt es besser getroffen ^^


----------



## Isegrim (18. September 2007)

[X] Frischer Auszubildender als Systeminformatiker bei &#8217;nem Thüringer Energieversorger bzw. geschäftl. Telco.


----------



## PiGrimar (18. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> [X] Frischer Auszubildender als Systeminformatiker bei ’nem Thüringer Energieversorger bzw. geschäftl. Telco.


sollte das unter Schleichwerbung fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach hier mal ein /stick, den Schnaps is Schanps und Bier is Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. September 2007)

erzieher in ausbildung ..... keine kohle / keine ahnung / trotzdem wow 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (18. September 2007)

Hätte ich Schleichwerbung machen wollen, hätte ich die Namen der Firmen genannt.
Und stickywürdig ist das Thema wohl nicht.


----------



## Nicce (18. September 2007)

mach bald zivi,

oh welch glorreiche zeit^^


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2007)

Fluglotse


----------



## DanB (18. September 2007)

Mhhh kann man Schule als Job ansehn?
Ich  würde mal sagen    Ja!
Naja ich binn dan nenen Schüler mit ner 33 Std. (zum Glück nur 33 manche haben 35) Woche, dazu muss man dann aber noch die Hausaufgabenstunden zählen( insofern man sie denn auch macht^^)




DanB


----------



## Carcharoth (18. September 2007)

Goldfischzüchter... oO

Just kidding. Bin ausgebildeter Datenchaot (Informatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2007)

Daimon schrieb:


> Also leute ich zahle meine wow rechnung  da durch das ich im altenheim als pfleger arbeite .



Im Altenheim habe ich auch schon gearbeitet. ! Jahr FSJ und dann noch 2 Jahre als Aushilfe.

Wirtschaftsinformatiker gelernt und mittlerweile bin ich bei 1&1 gelandet wo es mir bis dato sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Daimon  ally arygos (18. September 2007)

in der pflege zu arbeiten  ist und bleibt scheiß 

aber es ist alles noch ok solange es wow  gibt ^^


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2007)

Daimon schrieb:


> in der pflege zu arbeiten  ist und bleibt scheiß



zumindest hat man jeden Tag in selbiger zu wühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazdash (19. September 2007)

Ich arbeite in einer Bibliothek genauer gesagt in der Zeitschriftenabteilung.


----------



## Daimon  ally arygos (19. September 2007)

@Tikume

na ja so schlimm ist es auch nicht mit der scheiße  

die alten sind viel schlimmer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 aber es ist halt arbeit   und soll Gold  bringen ^^ 

ich sehe das wie ne tages q  nur leider steigt mein ruf nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2007)

Daimon schrieb:


> die alten sind viel schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach die sind doch niedlich.

"Schwester! Ein Indianer hat in mein Bett gepinkelt!"

oder:

"Männer! Die wollen alle nur das eine!"
"Ja was wollen sie denn?"
"Die wollen alle nur das eine! Versorgt sein!"


----------



## Szyslak (19. September 2007)

Seit dem 16.07.2007 fertig mit der Ausbildung zum Bauzeichner im Tief-, Straßen- und Landschaftsbau.
Arbeite jetzt in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb ( öffentlicher Dienst [jetzt wisst ihr warum ich so aktiv hier bin] - den Kreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weiter.. ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (19. September 2007)

Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mist die geht ja in 4 stunden wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du wirst Die Schulzeit noch irgendwann vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. September 2007)

Letztes Jahr Schule am durchkrampfen, das halt so mit der 4.Bez in der Schweiz*Zu carcha schiel* danach hoffentlich Automech Azubi:/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyral (19. September 2007)

Ich verdiene meine Brötchen (und meinen Account) als Verbandsjustitiar des Bauernverbandes


----------



## Netherweather (19. September 2007)

Arbeite in der Medizintechnik als Qualitätsmanager für Prozessoptimierung im Bereich der Endoskopie.


----------



## Kal Jerico (19. September 2007)

Ich verdienen mein Gold in der Marktforschung als Produkt Manager/Projektleiter mit der Bewirtschaftung und dem Aufbau von Handelspanels.


----------



## Minati (19. September 2007)

Ich arbeite in der Immobilienbranche als Assistentin der Geschäftsleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. September 2007)

Auch noch Schüler...

Jetzt in die 10 gekommen macht noch 4 Jahre Schule.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (19. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hätte ich Schleichwerbung machen wollen, hätte ich die Namen der Firmen genannt.
> Und stickywürdig ist das Thema wohl nicht.



das sticky zählte nur für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & Telos? hat das nicht was mit Telekomonikation zu tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Immobilienbranche als Assistentin der Geschäftsleitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da liegt mir ja gleich der ein oder andere Kommentar auf der Zunge - für den ich mich dann selbst verwarnen müsste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (19. September 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schule die um 12:45 anfängt?


----------



## Szyslak (19. September 2007)

Du wirst es nicht glauben Myhordi, aber sowas gibt’s.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (19. September 2007)

Letztes Jahr Schule... danach hoffentlich Mediendesign o.Ä. studieren und raus aus meinem Kaff kommen ^^


----------



## Níght06 (19. September 2007)

bin fast mit ausbilung zum koch fertig.. ^^

bald prüfung,.. ohje.

falls mein betrieb mich nicht übernimmt erst mal arbeitslos bzw arbeitsuchend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wow werd ich schon noch bezahlen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (19. September 2007)

Steuerfachangestellter binn ich. Und des macht spass *G*

@ Níght06 : Du schaffst es! *anfeuer*


----------



## Níght06 (19. September 2007)

jop danke^^


----------



## Dogar (19. September 2007)

Soory für Spam

Níght06 wenn dus schaffst muste aber für die Buffed Community Kochen *Kicher*


----------



## Isegrim (19. September 2007)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> das sticky zählte nur für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So richtig verstehe ich „das sticky zählte nur für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & Telos?“ nicht, aber sticky wird das Thema jedenfals nicht. Scheint sich ja auch ohne das einiger Beliebtheit zu erfreuen, wenn wir schon fast auf Seite 3 sind.

Telco ist eine Abkürzung für Telephone Company. Obwohl es das bei meinem Brötchengeber auch nicht ganz trifft. Ist ’ne Mischung aus Sprach- und Datenfernübertragung zwischen Unternehmensstandorten, deren Vernetzung und ’n bissel Softwareentwicklung nach Kundenwünschen.


btw ... Tikume, genial, du hast es gesagt ohne es zu sagen. Einfach großartig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (19. September 2007)

Industriemechaniker.... 
Mache Teile die die Hubschrauber und co. zum fliegen bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> Steuerfachangestellter binn ich. Und des macht spass *G*



Was treibt man in diesem Beruf denn so? Für mich hört sich das eher seeeehr trocken an so auf Anhieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (20. September 2007)

Nun Trocken kann er sein. Bei all den Steuergesetzen die man da hat.

Ich binn jedoch bei meiner Firma wo ich arbeite für das Kontieren und Buchen der Rechnungen unserer Mandanten zuständig. Und jeder Beruf kann trocken sein. Doch wenn man ein positives mitarbeiterklima hat ist das egal. Wir haben hier immer viel spass und lachen viel. Dann is noch fast jede woche ein geburtstag von wem so das man hin und wieder ein stückchen Kuchen, ein Teilchen oder Lachsbrote mit Dill zum Essen bekommt.

Der job is aber auch hart. so das ich WOW/HDR meist erst ab 20-21 Uhr spielen kann da ich dann erst zuhause binn und dann muss ich auch noch Kochen für meine Faminie. Am Wochenende hab ich dann meist frei. Ausser bei Quartals- oder Jahresabschluß da wird dann auch mal am Wochenende oder an Feiertagen gearbeitet. 

Frag lieber nicht nach Urlaub ... meinen letzten hatte ich vor 2 1/2 Jahren (das leigt aber auch wohl eher daran das ich der Systemadministrator binn weil ich der einzige binn der sich ein wenig damit auskennt *G*)

Würde aber auch irgendwie nicht mit wem Tauschen wollen ^^


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> Wir haben hier immer viel spass und lachen viel.



Jup, das Betriebsklima ist wirklich wichtig. Bei meinem letzten Job war das unter aller Sau, beim aktuellen sehr gut. Da steht man Morgens doch gleich lieber auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minimilch (21. September 2007)

<-- Auszubildende zur Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation :-)

Mit bescheidendem Arbeitsklima :-( aber bin ja Bald fertig :-Þ


----------



## Elcron (21. September 2007)

Ich habe das Glück in Schweden bei einem schwedischen Automobilhersteller in der Entwicklung zu arbeiten. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für WOW. Aber trotztem verbringe ich jede freie Minute davor.

Gruss

El


----------



## Suiginto (21. September 2007)

Tätowierer mit eigenem Studio, nebenbei mach ich noch Airbrush-Arbeiten und wenn es sich ergibt Auftrags-Graffiti. Kostet eine Menge Zeit und Nerven, aber für mich isses das wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sui


----------



## glacios (21. September 2007)

Suiginto schrieb:


> Tätowierer mit eigenem Studio, nebenbei mach ich noch Airbrush-Arbeiten und wenn es sich ergibt Auftrags-Graffiti. Kostet eine Menge Zeit und Nerven, aber für mich isses das wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geilo! Cooler Job!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls ich mal ein Tattoo will...ich sach bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin selber nur n Student für LSE (Life Science Engineering), besser gesagt fang ich am 15.10 damit an.
Im Moment arbeite ich noch abends in einer Bar.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (22. September 2007)

Schüler in der 13.
danach dann ersma Zivi in Peru und anschließend öhm...ja. Pilot, Astronaut oder LKW Fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, irgendwas in Richtung Journalismus bzw. allgemein Medien oder audio engineer - also was kreatives.

Grüße


----------



## Elfentanz (22. September 2007)

Bin Im Erziehungsurlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber anstonsten bin ich gelernte Einzelhandelskauffrau


----------



## Ganieda (22. September 2007)

Hallo, 

ich bin Hausfrau und Mutter, aber eigentlich Arzthelferin.

so long


----------



## Dagon1 (22. September 2007)

Ich studiere Deutsch als Fremdsprache und Gemeinschaftskunde auf Lehramt in Norwegen.
Davor war ich Offizier bei der Deutschen Marine.

Nunja als Student hat man immer Zeit wenn man seine Zeitplanung vernünftig betreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mit gruseligem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Eniko (23. September 2007)

Hm. Mal was anderes, glaub...:

Ich bin Sänger. Will meinen, ich verdiene meine Brötchen mit dem relativ ungewöhnlichen Beruf des Opernsängers.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeWe (23. September 2007)

Ihhhhh! Nur Menschen zweiter Klasse hier.


----------



## glacios (23. September 2007)

MeWe schrieb:


> Ihhhhh! Nur Menschen zweiter Klasse hier.



Ist ja klar, dass du Menschen von deiner "Klasse" hier nicht finden kannst. Ich glaube kaum, dass Crackjunkies gern bei buffed sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (23. September 2007)

it-systemelektroniker bei der telefonica deutschland


----------



## Bogenchamp (23. September 2007)

me azubi als anlagenmechaniker macht richitg fun die ganze zeit nur auf der baustelle rumzugamelln ^^ 

nun ja und schule ftw 5std am tag ich jetzt min 8 ^^


----------



## Minerva (23. September 2007)

Ich bin Strassenbauer im ersten Lehrjahr : >


----------



## Zorkal (23. September 2007)

Schüler in der 9.Klasse.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. September 2007)

Noch Schüler.


----------



## Melrakal (24. September 2007)

Mach grad meine Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (24. September 2007)

Hi,
Ich bin in der Umweltchemie tätig;
Ich fahr den ganzen Tag rum, zieh Proben und irgendwann schau ich die mir auch ma an.
Bin total überbezahlt für das was ich tu.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja einige Zeit konnte ich wärend der arbeit am rechner im Labor noch daddeln, aber jatz ham die schweine das auch unterbunden.
Naja xD.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. September 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Just kidding. Bin ausgebildeter Datenchaot (Informatiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist mal ne lustige Umschreibung :>
Bin selbst im dritten Jahr als Fachinformatiker mit Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich liebe diesen langen Titel ^^)


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

Ich arbeite als CTA (Clinical Trial Assistant) in einem Forschungsinstitut in Köln.

Wir führen Studien durch, wobei Medikamente an Patienten getestet wird, natürlich
auf freiwilliger Basis!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei unterstütze ich unsere Monitore so gut wie es geht und bin dafür verantwortlich, das
unsere Prüfärzte die Medikation für ihre Patienten pünktlich erhalten.


----------



## Shadowfly (24. September 2007)

Meiner einer Verdient sich den Acc als Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Anlagentechnik


----------



## WeRkO (24. September 2007)

Noch Schüler in der 8ten Klasse, leider...^^


----------



## Satanhimself (24. September 2007)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Noch Schüler in der 8ten Klasse, leider...^^


ha du wirst dich noch wundern wie du dir die schule zurück wünschen wirst
damals hab ich mir auch immer gedacht "boah bloß raus hier" 

btw. 2lehrjahr fachinformatiker / anwendungsentwicklung


----------



## Thorgun (24. September 2007)

Seit August Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration.


----------



## MajestyW@r (24. September 2007)

Noch Schüler, 

Hab aber hoffentlich bald meine Lehrstelle als (Hochbau) Maurer, oder Detailhandelsfachmann...!

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mycroft (24. September 2007)

Ich bin Zivi in Altenpflege für Demenzkranke. Kann sehr stressig sein, zum Glück gibt es ja aber WoW als Ausgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (24. September 2007)

Schüler in NrW in der 7ten währ eigentlich in der 8ten


----------



## Yanxley (24. September 2007)

bin auch noch schüler.. allerdings schon in der 10. (gym)
hm.. noch 2 jahre vor mir.. weiss nich so recht was ich davon halten soll..^^
aber naja.. nacher hab ich ja noch das studium vor mir..
mfg Yanxley


----------



## Dunkelmanne (24. September 2007)

hmm.. eigentlich prom. physiker... arbeite aber aktuell als defekt-ingi (sowas in die richtung quali-sicherung) bei AMD ...
gruss Manne


----------



## Wolfger (24. September 2007)

wie so viele hier auch Schule ... aber am anderen Ende der Nahrungskette! Har har har ....setzten, 6!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reinfriede (25. September 2007)

naja 18 monate noch biss zum passiven vorruhestand.
dann hab ich halt wirklich die zeit mich um meine 3 accs zu kümmern
axo flugbetrieb einer grossn eierlein(airline)


----------



## Galina81 (25. September 2007)

Ich bin gelernte Buchhämdlerin und arbeite zur Zeit im Spielzeugladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nur Holzspielzeug, also nix mit neuen WoW-Infos.


----------



## Kramak (27. September 2007)

3. Lehrjahr im Beruf Kaufmann für Bürokommunikation

bekomme aber leider nur BaFög


----------



## Rhavn (27. September 2007)

Hab dieses Jahr mein Abi gemacht... Jetzt muss ich aufs Losverfahren warten, ob ich genau das studieren kann, was ich will :/

Das wäre dann nämlich Englisch und Philo auf Lehramt, Gesamtschulen und Gymnasium


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (30. September 2007)

Fotograf


----------

